# Place your bets for the first cancelled show of 2011



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

One of my favorite games to play each year. Official picks due by 9/10.

My early favorite:

Revenge


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Wonder Woman.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Hadn't even thought about the new season yet or looked at the schedule. Is it THAT time already?


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

Can I have a list with short show descriptions.

I have seeen ads for Revenge, and with the way my girlfriend and her friends are talking, I am thinking that one might have some life in it.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I have no idea what "new" shows are coming this fall.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Alfer said:


> I have no idea what "new" shows are coming this fall.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=469272


----------



## Vendikarr (Feb 24, 2004)

I am going to go with GRIMM. It's airing Friday nights opposite both FRINGE and SUPERNATURAL. The audience that would watch Grimm will probably be watching one of the two other genre shows airing in that timeslot.

I will only see Grimm if I remember to look for it on Hulu.

The only thing that could keep Grimm from being first is that it doesn't premier until October.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

My leading candidates are "Grimm" (NBC) and "Charlie's Angels" (ABC).

Grimm is an expensive genre show that NBC banished to the Friday Night Death Slot, following another show they've already given up for dead (Chuck).

Charlie's Angels is a retread of a retread of a retread. I think audiences are going to go "What, this again?" and skip it completely.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

I think Charlies Angels will start with high ratings. High enough to ensure it won't be one of the first shows cancelled. 

Looks like too much of a "re-tread" and it won't last a season. The first shows to be cancelled haven't lasted more then a couple of episodes. No shot Charlies Angels goes that quick.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mwhip said:


> One of my favorite games to play each year. Official picks due by 9/10.
> 
> My early favorite:
> 
> Revenge


Hmm, not sure about that one. It's definitely not going to stay in it's current timeslot for long, that's for sure. Coupling a prime time soap with a 2 hour sitcom block? Not gonna work.

They're going to have to either couple it with Grey's Anatomy/Private Practice on Thursdays, or send it off to Sunday night, once "Once Upon A Time" gets canned (and it will).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm thinking of of the NBC sitcoms at 8PM on Wednesdays.

My assumption here is that you are talking about only the big 4 networks.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> My leading candidates are "Grimm" (NBC) and "Charlie's Angels" (ABC).
> 
> Grimm is an expensive genre show that NBC banished to the Friday Night Death Slot, following another show they've already given up for dead (Chuck).
> 
> Charlie's Angels is a retread of a retread of a retread. I think audiences are going to go "What, this again?" and skip it completely.


Considering the success of Hawaii-5-O, I think that CA stands a good chance of at least making it until January. I don't think it will be first.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I'm thinking of of the NBC sitcoms at 8PM on Wednesdays.
> 
> My assumption here is that you are talking about only the big 4 networks.


I'd expand it to include The CW as well. That said, I can't see any of The CW's being likely candidates... they've got a niche audience already, so they have some ability to give shows a longer rope.

Sitcoms tend to be quite cheap to make, so they usually aren't the first to bite it. They'd have to be really, really bad to have a chance. (I mean, hell, "S*** My Dad Says" got a full season. Enough said.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Considering the success of Hawaii-5-O, I think that CA stands a good chance of at least making it until January. I don't think it will be first.


True. I'm going to stick with "Grimm" though.

I'd include "Once Upon A Time" (ABC) but they have the luxury of starting late in October, so there's a distinct possibility that the first victim will fall well before they hit the air.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I found the _Whitney_ preview to be unbearable, and it doesn't seem to fit with the rest of the NBC Thursday night line-up. Just because both of the "fairy tales are real" shows don't air until late October, I'll make it my pick for first cancellation.

If we're going for the fewest episodes aired before cancellation of a show announced for the upcoming season, but not yet on the schedule, my vote goes to _Are You There, Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea_.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

getbak said:


> I found the _Whitney_ preview to be unbearable, and it doesn't seem to fit with the rest of the NBC Thursday night line-up. Just because both of the "fairy tales are real" shows don't air until late October, I'll make it my pick for first cancellation.
> 
> If we're going for the fewest episodes aired before cancellation of a show announced for the upcoming season, but not yet on the schedule, my vote goes to _Are You There, Vodka? It's Me, Chelsea_.


I can agree with that. I don't know why Chelsea Handler being the person she is ever let a broadcast station have this show. Her comedy would be way better suited for FX or Showtime.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Revenge is one of those shows that reminds me of Harper's Island or whatever that horrid murder mystery show was called. A 13 episode mini-series.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Torchwood


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> Revenge is one of those shows that reminds me of Harper's Island or whatever that horrid murder mystery show was called. A 13 episode mini-series.


Exactly plus I don't think Emily Van Camp can hold a show.


----------



## robbhimself (Sep 13, 2006)

i'll go with whitney as well, nbc shows with laugh track/live studio audience don't do well, especially on thursday night with a strong lineup.. that 100 question show they tried didn't last long


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Considering the success of Hawaii-5-O, I think that CA stands a good chance of at least making it until January. I don't think it will be first.


The problem I see with the new Charlie's Angels is twofold:

1. There are four angels now (and I expect one to get cut if the show runs any length of time) and they're now former criminals instead of under utilized cops.

2. Bosley is now portrayed by a male model and is not the "average Joe" type.

I think that tells me that Miller and Gough don't get the charm of the original show (mind you, not that I thought the original was deep).

I expect Charlie's Angels to bomb because of that and because people are getting tired of retrends but I don't think it will be the first to go.

I'd say Whitney is the first to go because the previews make it look absolutely horrible and there's no big name star draw to compensate.

Revenge would be my second pick. I think people are going to be put off by the title alone.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> The problem I see with the new Charlie's Angels is twofold:
> 
> 1. There are four angels now (and I expect one to get cut if the show runs any length of time) and they're now former criminals instead of under utilized cops.
> 
> ...


I probably won't watch because I am tired of retreads. But I don't think people, in general are. The success of various retreads and remakes of TV and comics plus the success of H50 makes me think that this will not be the first one to go. I'm not saying it's going to be a success, just not the first one to be canceled.

And your right, why do they have to go and screw up the things that were good about the original. I think people would be more likely to WATCH if it was similar to the way it used to be (with say...updated tech, but not updated characters).


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I expect Charlie's Angels to bomb because of that and because people are getting tired of retrends but I don't think it will be the first to go.


It kind of reminds me of the Pamela Anderson-produced show, V.I.P. It got decent enough ratings, was pretty campy, hot chicks, hot outfits, hot cars, etc. I think they got 4 seasons out of it, but it was on TNT or something. Anyhoo, if it's well written and doesn't take itself too seriously, it could do okay.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

This may depend on a definition of "cancelled," but I'm going with Allen Gregory (Fox's new Sunday animated series). (Then again, now that Fox has cancelled America's Most Wanted except for specials every three months or so, even if Fox does pull AG from Sundays, they would probably burn it off on Saturday nights at 9:30 along with Afflon Crockett repeats.)

Side prediction: I Hate My Teenage Daughter is going to end up as another of Fox's "zero-hit wonders" and never air, but since it's not scheduled to premiere until December anyway, I think other shows will be cancelled first.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm betting "Work It" will be a 1 or 0 hit wonder... but again, that's a spring series for ABC. I have yet to see a favorable review of the "Tootsie"/"Bosom Buddies" style "comedy" (term used *very* loosely).


----------



## tgrim1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I agree with Charlie's Angels. When I first seen the commercial for it I thought I was seeing a SNL satire skit.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I probably won't watch because I am tired of retreads. But I don't think people, in general are. The success of various retreads and remakes of TV and comics plus the success of H50 makes me think that this will not be the first one to go. I'm not saying it's going to be a success, just not the first one to be canceled.


Well, I said that I don't think that it will be the first one to be canceled.
And what TV remakes would you consider to be successful of late beside Hawaii Five-O?
V bombed horribly and should have be canceled after the first season.
If ABC hadn't had such a poor showing of new dramas in general, I'm sure it would have been.



Steveknj said:


> And your right, why do they have to go and screw up the things that were good about the original. I think people would be more likely to WATCH if it was similar to the way it used to be (with say...updated tech, but not updated characters).


Isn't that more or less what the new Hawaii Five-O has done?



Waldorf said:


> It kind of reminds me of the Pamela Anderson-produced show, V.I.P. It got decent enough ratings, was pretty campy, hot chicks, hot outfits, hot cars, etc. I think they got 4 seasons out of it, but it was on TNT or something. Anyhoo, if it's well written and doesn't take itself too seriously, it could do okay.


V.I.P. was actually a First run syndicated series and was dirt cheap to make.
It did work because it was openly campy, I'm not sure that I get the same vibe from the new Charlie's Angels.

The original was more unintentionally campy and relied a lot on the T&A factor to keep viewers.
I suspect the new version will rely on T&A and explosions to try and keep an audience.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

My vote goes to "The New Girl," the Zooey Deschanel show on Fox..they have been promoting the HELL out of it and it looks TERRIBLE to me...even though I do like her... 

I think 2, 3 eps tops


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You may think V bombed horribly but it lasted more then one season. ABC may have been doing poorly but a show that's the best in a bad lot didn't bomb horribly. I never watched the remake. I'll accept your judgement regarding the quality of the show but... This thread asks which new show will be the first to be cancelled. A show which doesn't even air a handful of episodes. Not only don't I think Charlies Angels will get cancelled after a few episodes but I think it will be given a time slot change, if necessary, first.

I can't think of very many TV remakes. I can think of plenty of derivative shows. I'd say 90210 is somewhat successful. I don't watch it but a show that lasts several seasons is successful. Knight Rider was pretty poor but it lasted almost a full season.



JYoung said:


> Well, I said that I don't think that it will be the first one to be canceled.
> And what TV remakes would you consider to be successful of late beside Hawaii Five-O?
> V bombed horribly and should have be canceled after the first season.
> If ABC hadn't had such a poor showing of new dramas in general, I'm sure it would have been.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Well, I said that I don't think that it will be the first one to be canceled.
> And what TV remakes would you consider to be successful of late beside Hawaii Five-O?
> V bombed horribly and should have be canceled after the first season.
> If ABC hadn't had such a poor showing of new dramas in general, I'm sure it would have been.


The thing with V, is that it was never a big hit the FIRST time around. CA and H5O were huge hits in their day. I'm not really sure how many people were nostalgic for V in the first place. And it did last 2 seasons this time around. While not a hit by any means, I'm not sure you can say it bombed horribly.



> Isn't that more or less what the new Hawaii Five-O has done?


I don't know, I don't watch it, and rarely watched the original.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

Playboy Club (NBC) or Pan AM (NBC)


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Bob's Back


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I probably won't watch because *I am tired of retreads*. But I don't think people, in general are. The success of various retreads and remakes of TV and comics plus the success of H50 makes me think that this will not be the first one to go. I'm not saying it's going to be a success, just not the first one to be canceled.
> 
> And your right, why do they have to go and screw up the things that were good about the original. I think people would be more likely to WATCH if it was similar to the way it used to be (with say...updated tech, but not updated characters).


Slightly off topic, but if this is the case with you, what do you think of Alphas? If anything is a retread, it's that show. It is Mutant x, X-Men, The 4400, Heroes and maybe others. I don't see too much difference, and I originally didn't have too much hope for it, but now I don't expect it to be cancelled.

As far as fall network shows goes, I have to go with Revenge, or The New Girl, both of which, from the promotional material, make me want to stay far away from them.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Well, I said that I don't think that it will be the first one to be canceled.
> And what TV remakes would you consider to be successful of late beside Hawaii Five-O?
> V bombed horribly and should have be canceled after the first season.
> If ABC hadn't had such a poor showing of new dramas in general, I'm sure it would have been.
> ...





Church AV Guy said:


> Slightly off topic, but if this is the case with you, what do you think of Alphas? If anything is a retread, it's that show. It is Mutant x, X-Men, The 4400, Heroes and maybe others. I don't see too much difference, and I originally didn't have too much hope for it, but now I don't expect it to be cancelled.
> 
> As far as fall network shows goes, I have to go with Revenge, or The New Girl, both of which, from the promotional material, make me want to stay far away from them.


I haven't watched Alphas, so I don't have an opinion. I did watch The 4400 and Heroes. Liked The 4400 a lot, Heroes, well as most people say, great first season, with a crappy season ending and it was downhill from there.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Vendikarr said:


> I am going to go with GRIMM. It's airing Friday nights opposite both FRINGE and SUPERNATURAL. The audience that would watch Grimm will probably be watching one of the two other genre shows airing in that timeslot.
> 
> I will only see Grimm if I remember to look for it on Hulu.
> 
> The only thing that could keep Grimm from being first is that it doesn't premier until October.


You will own a TiVo Elite before then.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

All NBC new shows.....everything.......Isn't that kind of obvious?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Revenge is one of those shows that reminds me of Harper's Island or whatever that horrid murder mystery show was called. A 13 episode mini-series.


That sounds like a plus.. I think I complained about Harper's Island when it was on, but IIRC, not as much as other people.. i.e. it was still entertaining, and I liked the star. (At one point I had a ARWL for her.)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> The thing with V, is that it was never a big hit the FIRST time around. CA and H5O were huge hits in their day. I'm not really sure how many people were nostalgic for V in the first place. And it did last 2 seasons this time around. While not a hit by any means, I'm not sure you can say it bombed horribly.


One season of 12 episodes and one season of 10 episode or the equivalent of 1 regular season.
Not what I would consider a hit, considering it lost money.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I agree about Whitney Cummings show as well. They must have heard a lot of negative feedback 'cause the new promos are better. That's not to say the show will be.


----------



## 702 (Feb 9, 2003)

Pan Am or the show about the minimum age workers living in NYC. The name escapes me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JYoung said:


> One season of 12 episodes and one season of 10 episode or the equivalent of 1 regular season.
> Not what I would consider a hit, considering it lost money.


Again, I never considered it a hit...not by any means. But a horrible failure, having lasted 2 years, is not really true. But I guess it's how you look at it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Having just read the descriptions of all the new network series, I have to say, this may be the worst freshman class in a long time. Very little is actualy piquing my interest, especially among the sitcoms. They all either seem to be clones of HIMYM or Modern Family. Hey, maybe I'll get back to reading more


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Work it


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

NJ_HB said:


> Playboy Club (NBC) or Pan AM (NBC)


I going to check out the Playboy Club it has the math guy from NU3BERS in it. It looks like both if the shows would do better on Skinamax. Has anyone check out Strike Back.  The Committee for Quality Programming has rule it unfit for Family viewing


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

I vote for any science fiction show that appears on SyFy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> The thing with V, is that it was never a big hit the FIRST time around.


The V *miniseries* were ridiculously highly rated. They made one, it was very popular, they made a second.. then they did the series, which flopped.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

mattack said:


> The V *miniseries* were ridiculously highly rated. They made one, it was very popular, they made a second.. then they did the series, which flopped.


That's the point. The first V series lasted 19 episodes and was considered a flop. V, as a regular series, flopped the first time. Why would anyone think a remake of a flop would be a success?

V might have done better if it just came back as a movie or another mini-series. The ratings for the first few episodes of V were great.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

JYoung said:


> I expect Charlie's Angels to bomb because of that and because people are getting tired of retrends


I think you coined an appropriate new term there...


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Usually, the most hyped show is the first to go.

I vote Whitney.

Edit: By my statement above, Terranova will be a close second.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

steve614 said:


> Usually, the most hyped show is the first to go.
> 
> I vote Whitney.
> 
> Edit: By my statement above, Terranova will be a close second.


Based on that, Glee would have been one of the first to go in 2009-10.

Besides - Up All Night has as much hype as Whitney, if not more (because of its stars), and I think that's the more likely of the two to be cancelled first.

Speaking of promos, I just saw the new promos for New Girl, and I have a feeling it's not going to last long either (but I don't think it will be the first "cancelled" as Fox has a habit of "airing out" its sitcoms, like it did with Running Wilde), especially now that Fox has a "rerun block" on Saturday nights.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

lew said:


> Wonder Woman.


That doesn't count as a valid vote. It was already cancelled before the pilot even aired.......


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I am switching my vote to "how to be a gentleman". I didn't even know this show existed and then I watched a preview and it looks horrible.


----------



## DougD (Apr 26, 2011)

My vote is The Playboy Club


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Playboy Club.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Pan Am. It looks like a 1950's retread. Reminds me of such things at Boeing Boeing and other books about the "romance" of air travel. A coworkers daughter was a flight attendent and she did not last long because she was tired of having no money. It pays really badly.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Fox's recent renewal of _Breaking In_ makes me think they don't have too much confidence in at least one of its new sitcoms. (This isn't the first time this has happened; _Living Single_ ended a hiatus early because Fox needed it when _Rewind_ was pulled without airing, and _King of the Hill_ was brought back after its announced last season when, IIRC, the crashing and burning of _Sit Down, Shut Up_ left a hole in the Sunday lineup.) I would not be surprised to see _New Girl_ replaced quickly by _I Hate My Teenage Daughter_, and then _Breaking In_ starting when The X Factor performance shows change from 2 hours to 90 minutes in December.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Breaking In was renewed? What? I enjoyed the show but there were only six episodes so I thought they threw it away.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> Breaking In was renewed? What? I enjoyed the show but there were only six episodes so I thought they threw it away.


Renewal was just announced a few days ago.


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

My vote is for last man standing on ABC with Tim Allen I have high hope that it will be Home Improvement like but I have my doubts about that sp I feel it may be the first to go.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

dilbert27 said:


> My vote is for last man standing on ABC with Tim Allen I have high hope that it will be Home Improvement like but I have my doubts about that sp I feel it may be the first to go.


Yeah it just looks so nineties...sitcome-y. Which is sad because the girl on the show was so good in Justified last year.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> The thing with V, is that it was never a big hit the FIRST time around. CA and H5O were huge hits in their day. I'm not really sure how many people were nostalgic for V in the first place. And it did last 2 seasons this time around. While not a hit by any means, I'm not sure you can say it bombed horribly.
> 
> I don't know, I don't watch it, and rarely watched the original.


I don't think "V" really lasted two seasons this time. I kept a season pass, it aired 12 episodes the first season, I got the feeling it was put on hiatus to try to fix it. The second season started late and ended early, about 10 episodes if I recall, in total there were really only one full season's worth of episodes.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

My vote will be "A Gifted Man". From the trailer it seems like they are trying to make the doctor a jerk like Dr. House but the twist is his dead ex-wife will teach him how to be more sociable. I will watch to see how it plays out but I don't think it is going to have a chance.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Is it just me or do all the new shows this seasons seem to be off-the-wall and not in a good way. I appreciate them trying to think outside the box and not just do another CSI, Law and Order, Medical drama, etc. but wow I watched some of the trailers and they seem like short run series that would be best as miniseries or even movies.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Playboy club is my guess as well.

I was happy to hear Breaking In was coming back. I thought it was really funny.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I think Playboy Club and Pan-Am will be cancelled but not right away. They are very expensive to make and they will move them around first and then put them on hiatus before cancelling them. Sitcoms are real easy to get rid of.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Einselen said:


> Is it just me or do all the new shows this seasons seem to be off-the-wall and not in a good way. I appreciate them trying to think outside the box and not just do another CSI, Law and Order, Medical drama, etc. but wow I watched some of the trailers and they seem like short run series that would be best as miniseries or even movies.


No, you are not alone. Not all, but most of the shows I have seen previews for seem lame. Most seem like they are doomed from the start. Never underestimate the taste of the American audiance... they will likely be big hits!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Looks pretty rancid. The premise could be really good but the woman in the trailor give me the hives and therefore are not really a good foil for the Tim Allen character. The Shatner show last season did the macho thing really well and it worked (though obviously not well enough to get the show renewed) because he had the sons to work off of. That high pitched whining screaming was enough to put me off.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

sieglinde said:


> Breaking In was renewed? What? I enjoyed the show but there were only six episodes so I thought they threw it away.


7 episodes.

Definitely a nitpick, since I checked epguides, thinking it was actually 13.. heh heh.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

It might be either Up All Night or Free Agents. Neither of these looks interesting and they are in a bad time slot for sitcoms.

But the most likely to be quickly cancelled are expensive shows. I have my hopes for Terra Nova, but it is expensive and it has a big target on its back.


----------



## bkc56 (Apr 29, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I have my hopes for Terra Nova, but it is expensive and it has a big target on its back.


That's the only show I'm adding this season, with the understanding it may well vanish unexpectedly.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

mwhip said:


> Yeah it just looks so nineties...sitcome-y. Which is sad because the girl on the show was so good in Justified last year.


What's wrong with 90's sitcoms?


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm sad to say that there's not one single new show that I'm looking forward to this year. Here are my top picks for First to Go:

*Revenge *- Never even heard of this until a couple of days ago, and I think it's definitely gonna be one of the first, if not the first, to go. The commercial I saw had every possible cliche packed into it, and it doesn't appear that anyone on the show can act. I'm surprised it's even on air because it looks like a re-hash of every other "soap opera" ever done.

*Pan Am* - I just don't think anyone is gonna care. I honestly don't understand how a show abuot flight attendants in the 60's is gonna garner mass appeal. People already have Mad Men if they need their nostalgia fix, and that's on cable. This just seems like an odd idea for a show and I don't think it will catch on. It might stick around due to it's cost though.

*Heart of Dixie *- I caught a commercial for tihs and I realize that the CW is a female-leaning network but I cant imagine any human would want to sit through this for more than 1/3 of an episode. If the show is even a fraction as cheesy as the TV spot I saw, it will likely kill viewers on contact.

Either *Grimm *or the other *"fairytales mixed with reality"* show: I just realized there are actually two shows that blend real-world elements with fairy tales, so one of them is definitely gonna go. I tried to read a description about the Ginnifer Goodwin one but I couldn't follow it. She learns the people of her town are actually under a curse and don't know that they're fairytale characters? Ok... The other show, "Grimm", is trying to blend a cop show and a fantasy show, and that probably won't work, but I think it has a better shot. Still, one of these is a contender for First to Go just because why do we need two.

For sitcoms I'm going with either Whitney or the Hank Azaria one going first. Whitney's got a lot of promotion behind it, but it just doesn't look that funny. The other show isn't getting promoted at all.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Couldn't Pan Am essentially be a Love Boat or Hotel for the modern era?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> But the most likely to be quickly cancelled are expensive shows. I have my hopes for Terra Nova, but it is expensive and it has a big target on its back.


I'm looking forward to it too, but saw an article the other day that said ad execs aren't too excited about Terra Nova.

It won't be the first to go, but I'd only give it 9-12 episodes tops.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Heart of Dixie reminds me of Doc Hollywood but with a chick. If it proves to be as funny I could see it sticking around.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Couldn't Pan Am essentially be a Love Boat or Hotel for the modern era?


It probably could be, except they are placing the show in the 1960s, so it certainly won't have a modern vibe to it. It's a show that is trying to garner the "Mad Men" fans.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

smark said:


> What's wrong with 90's sitcoms?


It's not the 90s anymore. Sitcoms have changed and the cheesy laugh track and/or live studio audience shows are no longer accepted by most viewers.


[email protected] said:


> But the most likely to be quickly cancelled are expensive shows. I have my hopes for Terra Nova, but it is expensive and it has a big target on its back.


No chance Terra Nova gets canceled early. It might not be the breakout hit that FOX hopes it will be, but it will do well enough, and the cost will mean that FOX will want to air all the episodes. There are only 13 scheduled, and FOX doesn't have anything else to replace it with anyway.

My vote is Playboy Club. It's been panned by most critics who have seen the pilot, it's on NBC, it's on Monday night at 10 against Hawaii 5-0 and Castle, it won't have a big (or compatible) lead in, and some affiliates have already announced they won't be airing it due to the perception that it's racy.

I don't have high hopes for Grimm, Once Upon a Time, or I Hate My Teenage Daughter, but they all start much later in the fall, and something will surely be canceled by then.

I think most of the new sitcoms will bomb, especially Man Up, Last Man Standing, Whitney, and Free Agents. In fact, Man Up and Last Man Standing are in a REALLY tough timeslot, up against NCIS, Glee, Biggest Loser and 90210. I wouldn't be surprised if one of those bit the dust before Playboy Club.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> I'm looking forward to it too, but saw an article the other day that said ad execs aren't too excited about Terra Nova.
> 
> It won't be the first to go, but I'd only give it 9-12 episodes tops.


It's only scheduled for 13 episodes this fall. I'm certain it will air all 13. Whether it gets renewed or not remains to be seen.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's not the 90s anymore. Sitcoms have changed and the cheesy laugh track and/or live studio audience shows are no longer accepted by most viewers.
> 
> No chance Terra Nova gets canceled early. It might not be the breakout hit that FOX hopes it will be, but it will do well enough, and the cost will mean that FOX will want to air all the episodes. There are only 13 scheduled, and FOX doesn't have anything else to replace it with anyway.
> 
> ...


I like a live studio audience. I think it adds to a show like with Married... With Children or Seinfeld.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's not the 90s anymore. Sitcoms have changed and the cheesy laugh track and/or live studio audience shows are no longer accepted by most viewers.


You just can't say that when two of the top four sitcoms last year were 2.5 Men and Big Bang.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, I've finally created my fall schedule, so I can jump in here.

_Playboy Club_ and _Pan Am_ are both tentpoles, so they'll each get a couple months easily.

I'll put in my official vote for ABC's _Man Up!_. It looks absolutely dreadful, and anything with an exclamation point in its title becomes an automatic contender in my book. _Whitney_ also sounds like a reliable pick, but here again it's something of a tentpole for NBC, so it'll get a little time.

This season seems especially rife with "primitive man" shows, and one of them could get axed early as well. Both _Man Up!_ and CBS' _How to Be a Gentleman_ are the type of shows that move progress back a few decades. The only reason I didn't include Tim Allen's _Last Man Standing_ in this list is because, well, he's Tim Allen doing what Tim Allen does best, so he'll get at least a month. It feels like another _**** My Dad Says_ that could eke out a full season.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I just watched the Pilot of New Girl on my Tivo. It was just there - pretty cool. I liked it, and think it might have a little staying power.


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

Regina said:


> My vote goes to "The New Girl," the Zooey Deschanel show on Fox..they have been promoting the HELL out of it and it looks TERRIBLE to me...even though I do like her...
> 
> I think 2, 3 eps tops


Disagree! Just saw the first episode, and it was really funny and charming -- which I think applies to Zooey herself.

Bob


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

RMBittner said:


> Disagree! Just saw the first episode, and it was really funny and charming -- which I think applies to Zooey herself.
> 
> Bob


Me too.

I'll stick with it b/c I'm smitten by her.

To others reading, the pilot of the show is probably on your Tivo.

I've read that they make a major cast change in the second episode, with the Damon Waynas Jr. out, and someone else in. He wasn't fired but his other show, _Happy Endings_ got picked up.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Turtleboy said:


> Me too.
> 
> I'll stick with it b/c I'm smitten by her.
> 
> ...


That's disappointing; he was really effective in the pilot. Looks like they've replaced him with this guy in the second episode: http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2031358/

http://www.deadline.com/2011/08/tca...-change-on-foxs-new-girl-helped-keep-it-real/

I enjoyed it. She was very charming and it seems like there's room for growth with the roommates and any ancillary characters they may introduce later. Now excuse me while I go put a dollar in the D*****bag Jar.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Me too.
> 
> I'll stick with it b/c I'm smitten by her.
> 
> To others reading, the pilot of the show is probably on your Tivo.


It is but it's in SD.
I'll wait for the HD broadcast


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

JYoung said:


> It is but it's in SD.
> I'll wait for the HD broadcast


The audio was weird, too...almost as though it was shot in a tunnel.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I think they could go with another personal fitness or other type of athelete but not make him so much like a Marine DI.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

You need a show which isn't only bad but is in a bad time slot. Playboy Club is on against Castle and Hawaii Five-O. Ratings could start out so low the show isn't even given a chance to move. Both Castle and 5-0 ended with cliff hangers. Unlike TCF members, I suspect most viewers don't have more then 2 tuners. Even DVR subscribers may wind up skipping the show.

Pan-Am is airing on a Sunday. More likely to be give more of a chance. Still could get a quick hook, maybe not the first show.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's not the 90s anymore. Sitcoms have changed and the cheesy laugh track and/or live studio audience shows are no longer accepted by *DevdogAZ*.


FYP 

As someone said, 2 of the top 4 sitcoms are LT/SA shows. Not to mention, I bet that half the viewers don't even notice/realize that there's a LT/SA. I'm with you, I prefer without one, but it's almost never the deciding factor whether I watch a show or not.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Sad to say, that like some others above, for me this season is generating no real excitement. I just haven't seen/heard of anything that is making me want to spend time watching it. That goes for old shows as well as new though. I still have emotional investment in Justified and want to see Harry's Law do well when it returns, but outside of those two, I'm not sure I care that much about anything else that is currently on any schedule. I'm sure there are another couple of shows I might enjoy, but not enough to go out of my way for, and mostly just as fluff and filler in the background if nothing else is going on...

I wish I could say that Terra Nova looked interesting to me, but not so much. I may check out the new Sarah Michelle Gellar show as I think I recall it getting "ok" buzz, but even that doesn't seem like something I have to catch.

For the rest of the new stuff, I can't say I'd be surprised at anything that doesn't make it...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

The only new show I'm truly excited about is Homeland. That said, that's one more than I am typically excited about each season.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

The season is still young, but after watching the pilot for _Free Agents_, I'm going with... _Free Agents_.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya me too. I was wondering as I do with all terrible pilots, what the heck did they say no to?

Tho I have to admit, it would have to be really good for me to stick around, cuz I am not a Hank Azaria fan.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

laria said:


> The season is still young, but after watching the pilot for _Free Agents_, I'm going with... _Free Agents_.


I don't expect it to last the full season, but I doubt it gets booted first. Its rating (2.1 for adults 18-49) was respectable as far as NBC is concerned, and most people aren't aware that the new season has started. On the other hand, when it's up against a whole bunch of new competitors next week (X Factor, Survivor), it's very possible that its ratings will suffer dramatically.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

laria said:


> The season is still young, but after watching the pilot for _Free Agents_, I'm going with... _Free Agents_.


While I found both Free Agents and Up All Night to be lackluster, (and I like the casts of both shows) I don't think either will be the first to go.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

Free agents was so bad I can't imagine it lasting too long. Up All Night was slightly better and has potential at least.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Ok maybe it won't be the first, but I can't imagine it staying around that long. It was not even funny... it's supposed to be a comedy!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Tim Goodman from The Hollywood Reporter puts cancellation odds on every new network show set to debut within the next month:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ba...s-angels-how-to-be-a-gentleman-whitney-236599


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

When they look at the ratings for _Free Agents_ and _Up All Night_, do they really only consider the original air date, or do they combine THREE times they both air this week???

Unless I really missed something, it looked like these were both scheduled three times this week - do they always do that with some new shows? Or did they just have to do that to justify the over-the-top number of promos they ran for them leading up to their premieres?

It seems to me that any show(s) that get promoed that much usually aren't very good. _Free Agents_ certainly fits that bill in my opinion, and _Up All Night_ isn't that far behind. I'm giving them a couple or more episodes, but if they don't improve they will quickly find my junk heap.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Unless I really missed something, it looked like these were both scheduled three times this week - do they always do that with some new shows? Or did they just have to do that to justify the over-the-top number of promos they ran for them leading up to their premieres?


It's a bit of a special case here - since they debuted a week before the fall season officially starts, they had more time slots available with reruns to replace (no way something gets a rerun on Thursday next week, for example).

In the last couple years, NBC's also had at least one show that it runs the premiere a few extra times on its cable outlets.

Because of bad reviews and a laughless clip I saw, I passed on Free Agents and don't regret that choice. I like the cast of Up All Night enough to keep trying, but it's not as good as I'd like.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have seen the detailed ratings they publish in the LA Times and the second and third showings of the same episode are listed. In that case they are giving the show a chance to be seen and the later ratings would be used to cancel the show if it does not show improvement.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

laria said:


> Ok maybe it won't be the first, but I can't imagine it staying around that long. It was not even funny... it's supposed to be a comedy!


Free Agents got a 2.1 in 18-49 for it's first showing.

A few years ago, I would immediately said it's dead in the water but the ratings have been revising down since the Leno fiasco.

I _think_ Community averaged a 1.8 to 1.9 18-49 last year and that was a borderline show but the networks seem to have revised their ratings expectations lower last year and they may fall more this year.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm voting for Ringer.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

JYoung said:


> The problem I see with the new Charlie's Angels is twofold:
> 
> 1. There are four angels now (and I expect one to get cut if the show runs any length of time) and they're now former criminals instead of under utilized cops.
> 
> ...


Who's the fourth Angel? I've only ever seen three: Annie IIonzeh, Minka Kelly, and Rachael Taylor. If there's a fourth one, they are doing a fine job of hiding her.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

tivogurl said:


> I'm voting for Ringer.


The fact that it's on the CW may keep it around longer than some of the other networks new shows.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> When they look at the ratings for _Free Agents_ and _Up All Night_, do they really only consider the original air date, or do they combine THREE times they both air this week???
> 
> Unless I really missed something, it looked like these were both scheduled three times this week - do they always do that with some new shows? Or did they just have to do that to justify the over-the-top number of promos they ran for them leading up to their premieres?
> 
> It seems to me that any show(s) that get promoed that much usually aren't very good. _Free Agents_ certainly fits that bill in my opinion, and _Up All Night_ isn't that far behind. I'm giving them a couple or more episodes, but if they don't improve they will quickly find my junk heap.


NBC won't be making any decisions based on the second and third airings from this past week. They simply did that because they had the open timeslots and to increase the potential viewership for the pilots.

Now that the season proper has started, they'll only have time to air each episode once, and they'll be going up against real competition, so the ratings from this coming week will have much more bearing on NBC's decision making.


tivogurl said:


> I'm voting for Ringer.





WhiskeyTango said:


> The fact that it's on the CW may keep it around longer than some of the other networks new shows.


That, and the fact that the CW put a lot of stock into bringing Sarah Michelle Gellar back and I don't think they'll give up on that experiment without giving it every possible chance to succeed.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Lori said:


> Who's the fourth Angel? I've only ever seen three: Annie IIonzeh, Minka Kelly, and Rachael Taylor. If there's a fourth one, they are doing a fine job of hiding her.


Maybe he thought Drew Barrymore decided to do the show after the Emmys.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Lori said:


> Who's the fourth Angel? I've only ever seen three: Annie IIonzeh, Minka Kelly, and Rachael Taylor. If there's a fourth one, they are doing a fine job of hiding her.


Bosley.
or..

Plot spoiler!



Spoiler



Truth be told, this may be a misunderstanding on my part or a poor press release to begin with as they did talk about four angels before.
Abby, Kate, Gloria, and Eve.

The Futon Critic makes this a little clearer.



> There's Abby (Rachael Taylor), a Park Avenue princess who became a world-class thief. Then there's Kate (Annie Ilonzeh), a Miami cop who fell from grace, losing both her career and her fiancé. Finally there's Gloria, a disgraced army lieutenant who has a way with explosives. When one of the angels' missions ends in Gloria's tragic death, Charlie persuades them to partner with Gloria's childhood friend, Eve (Minka Kelly), a street racer with a mysterious past.


But I was right in one getting cut. 



(Shrug)
At this point, I don't really care to watch though.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

The Playboy Club premier pulled a 1.6 in 18-49 last night.

I think it may be the front runner now.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

it was actually pretty good, I think the name will turn off the women's side of the audience


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> The Playboy Club premier pulled a 1.6 in 18-49 last night.
> 
> I think it may be the front runner now.


It was always my front runner. Not at all surprised by the rating. The real question now isn't whether it will get canceled, but how long NBC will wait before it pulls the plug.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

JYoung said:


> The Playboy Club premier pulled a 1.6 in 18-49 last night.
> 
> I think it may be the front runner now.


Yay.

NBC affiliate in these parts refuses to air it.
Station is owned by "The Church" (look at my location, and you'll instantly know which "Church" I speak of),
so we, the CBS affiliate, made a deal with NBC to air it on our subchannel "live" (same time they would have aired it).

Major logistical headaches making this happen, getting an authorized satellite receiver from NBC so we can tune it, trying to cover NBC promos within the show, shifting the normal prime time on that channel back an hour to make room for it, etc, etc.

I'll be glad if it goes away before next Monday, it'll make my job/life much easier.

phox


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

phox_mulder said:


> Yay.
> 
> NBC affiliate in these parts refuses to air it.
> Station is owned by "The Church" (look at my location, and you'll instantly know which "Church" I speak of),
> ...


I was wondering if some other affiliate in SLC was going to make a deal to carry Playboy Club like they have with SNL. But I figured that because of the poor pre-reviews it received, they were waiting to see how it did. My guess is you'll have to keep airing it for at least another couple of weeks, but it won't be long.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> I'm voting for Ringer.





WhiskeyTango said:


> The fact that it's on the CW may keep it around longer than some of the other networks new shows.





DevdogAZ said:


> That, and the fact that the CW put a lot of stock into bringing Sarah Michelle Gellar back and I don't think they'll give up on that experiment without giving it every possible chance to succeed.


Ringer is probably the safest show out there. It's on the CW, so the ratings expectations are already greatly reduced, and they've got a lot riding on getting SMG back on TV. In general, I think CBS (highest overall ratings) and CW (lowest ratings overall, but with a valuable niche audience of teens/20s) are the least likely to pull the plug first. ABC and NBC, both traditional nets fighting to try and catch up to CBS, are the most likely candidates I think. And, of course, Fox has always had a bit of a trigger finger.

Here's another take on the cancellations forecast: http://www.grantland.com/blog/holly..._/id/33722/your-fall-tv-cancellation-forecast

Basically, that article divides the candidates into tiers, starting with the most likely cancellations. I've included my comments below each:

_1) Playboy Club, Man Up, Grimm, Up All Night, I Hate My Teenage Daughter_

I'd say the odds are overwhelming that one of these will get the heave-ho first.

To me, there are two frontrunners: Grimm and I Hate My Teenage Daughter. Grimm probably has the grimmest (heh) odds - niche genre shows have never worked on one of the big 3, and putting it on Fridays up against two other niche genre shows with rabid fanbases (Fringe, Supernatural) is a recipe for disaster. IHMTD is on Fox, and just looks terrible. If it does poorly in week 1 it may not see Week 2 (a la Lonestar from last season).

_2) Charlie's Angels, Suburgatory, Prime Suspect, A Gifted Man, Free Agents, Whitney_

I think Free Agents should be in the 1st tier, as it lost a lot of Up All Night's audience, and doesn't have Up All Night's relatively warm critical reception. In mitigation, it didn't air until 10:30, and some people may simply have just gone to bed. Let's see how both shows do at 8/8:30 this week.

_3) Revenge, Terra Nova, Once Upon A Time, Pan Am, Hart of Dixie_

I think Revenge is the sleeper pick here. The others have strong network support (Terra Nova, Pan Am), a late start (Once Upon A Time), or are on the CW.

_4) Unforgettable, Person of Interest, Ringer, How To Be A Gentleman_

I think Ringer should be on the last (safest) tier based on the ratings it got in week 1 and the SMG factor, but it wasn't very good, so maybe this where it should be. HTBAG looks terrible too, but it's on after Big Bang, so it's almost assured of getting good enough ratings to make it through the first round of cuts.

_5) 2 Broke Girls, Allen Gregory, New Girl, Secret Circle, Last Man Standing._

2 sitcoms with good buzz, 1 Fox cartoon (and those never get cancelled right away), 1 CW niche soap, and Tim Allen. Yeah, none of those are getting cancelled.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

So far, from what I seen (I missed Playboy Club), Free Agent.

Up All Night might last until January. 
2 Broke Girls I like, I will give it the same.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Here's another take on the cancellations forecast: http://www.grantland.com/blog/holly..._/id/33722/your-fall-tv-cancellation-forecast
> 
> Basically, that article divides the candidates into tiers, starting with the most likely cancellations. I've included my comments below each:
> 
> ...


I also think Whitney should be in the first tier and Up All Night moved to the second because since Up All Night is a Lorne Michaels production, I think it will get more latitude than Whitney or Free Agents.

I could see NBC cancelling Free Agents or Whitney and moving Up All Night to the Thursday night slot behind The Office.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Here's another take on the cancellations forecast: http://www.grantland.com/blog/hollywood-prospectus/post/_/id/33722/your-fall-tv-cancellation-forecast
> 
> Basically, that article divides the candidates into tiers, starting with the most likely cancellations. I've included my comments below each:
> 
> ...


The problem with putting Grimm and I Hate My Teenage Daughter in there is that neither of them are debuting very soon. Grimm starts later in October and IHMTD starts at the end of November. So while they both might bomb and get pulled quickly, the chances of them being the first pulled is remote.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> The problem with putting Grimm and I Hate My Teenage Daughter in there is that neither of them are debuting very soon. Grimm starts later in October and IHMTD starts at the end of November. So while they both might bomb and get pulled quickly, the chances of them being the first pulled is remote.


You're right, and that is an absolute failure on my part.  I knew that Once Upon A Time didn't debut until October (and even noted as such), but forgot to check the other premiere dates. Man Up also doesn't start until mid-October, so it's down to Playboy Club and Free Agents, it appears.

Oh, and we can completely remove New Girl from the board. After actually exceeding the ratings of its lead-in Glee last night in its premiere, Vegas has officially stopped taking bets.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think Grimm is a long shot to be the first just because it does not even premiere for another 4 weeks. That gives all the others who are starting this week a full 4 episodes to get cancelled in. 

I liked Free Agents which may give it the kiss of death. It is definitely not the typical sitcom though going for cheap laughs. I see it more as a romantic comedy type show.

Charlies Angels really has a pretty crappy time slot So it could have issues. It looks like it is opposite 

Big Bang Theory
Community
Vampire Diaries 
X Factor


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

phox_mulder said:


> Major logistical headaches making this happen, getting an authorized satellite receiver from NBC so we can tune it, trying to cover NBC promos within the show, shifting the normal prime time on that channel back an hour to make room for it, etc, etc.


I'm surprised that they don't set up a wildfeed with you guys in a clean format, similar to how syndicated programs work.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

NOTHING on NBC is doing well right now.

*Monday*
Sing Off 1.9
Playboy Club 1.6

*Tuesday*
Biggest Loser 2.3
Parenthood 2.1

*Wednesday*
Up All Night 2.3
Free Agents 1.3
Harry's Law 1.2
Law & Order SVU 2.3

We'll have to see how they fair tonight. Fridays are repeats until Oct 21 with Chuck and Grimm.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I predict Terra Nova will bite it. So far, I've only added 2 new shows to my SP list, and I don't expect much from Charlie's Angels. Which means, the show that might be good will get axed.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Dan Feinberg of Hitfix.com (same site as Sepinwall, and he and Alan do a regular podcast) tweeted this morning that the race to be the first show cancelled is down to Playboy Club, Free Agents, and H8er (which we haven't even mentioned!).


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Dan Feinberg of Hitfix.com (same site as Sepinwall, and he and Alan do a regular podcast) tweeted this morning that the race to be the first show cancelled is down to Playboy Club, Free Agents, and H8er (which we haven't even mentioned!).


H8R is brutal. I watched the first 10 minutes of the pilot and had to turn it off. I believe it drew a 0.4 in the ratings.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I know Harry's law isn't a new show, but with the changes they made this year, I wouldn't be sad to see it go.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Dan Feinberg of Hitfix.com (same site as Sepinwall, and he and Alan do a regular podcast) tweeted this morning that the race to be the first show cancelled is down to Playboy Club, Free Agents, and H8er (which we haven't even mentioned!).


It will probably be Free Agents because that is the only one of the three I watch and enjoy.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I know Harry's law isn't a new show, but with the changes they made this year, I wouldn't be sad to see it go.


what were the changes? I watched a few episodes and didn't get drawn in last year.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Looks like I was wrong about Revenge.
Clocking in at a very respectable 3.4 share of 18-49, it's not going anywhere for a while.

So it looks like it's neck and neck between The Playboy Club and Free Agents.
(Yes, I know about H8ter but the CW doesn't play by the "normal" rules.)


----------



## rhain (Nov 3, 2004)

Maui said:


> It will probably be Free Agents because that is the only one of the three I watch and enjoy.


I too am the kiss of death for shows; it seems everytime there is a show that my wife and I like, I me truly like, it gets canned.

My wife and I thought Free Agents was quite good.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Given that Playboy Club was heavily promoted by NBC, and that Free Agents is in kind of a throwaway timeslot behind another new show, I'm switching my vote from PC to FA. It will be easy for NBC to fill that slot with reruns or a midseason comedy, so that's not an issue.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> NOTHING on NBC is doing well right now.
> 
> *Monday*
> Sing Off 1.9
> ...


I can't figure out Biggest Loser. They just hired Anna Kournikiva to replace Jillian Michaels. I didn't see a single ad for her. You would think they would have promoted her a bit.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I thought Free Agents was the worst one I have watched so far.

I was pleasantly surprised by 2 Broke Girls. It wasn't horrible and I will give it another episode or two.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

rhain said:


> I too am the kiss of death for shows; it seems everytime there is a show that my wife and I like, I me truly like, it gets canned.
> 
> My wife and I thought Free Agents was quite good.


Same curse here; my wife and I liked Revenge


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> I can't figure out Biggest Loser. They just hired Anna Kournikiva to replace Jillian Michaels. I didn't see a single ad for her. You would think they would have promoted her a bit.


I saw ads featuring Anna.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't get the _Free Agents_ love.  The second episode was just as bad as the first one... the woman is not bad, but Hank Azaria is just trying too hard on every line he delivers.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

I'm late to the game, but after seeing it, I vote for Whitney. I didn't laugh once.


----------



## Byteofram (Oct 29, 2004)

Haven't got through all the new shows yet, but Free Agents and Whitney were both horrible for us. Seeing how Free Agents fared, I won't be missing that if it's the first cancelled.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Whiney, oops I mean Whitney, got a respectable 3.4 share in 18 to 49 so it's safe for now.
We'll see if it holds.

Charlie's Angels scored a 2.1 and Prime Suspect scored a 1.8 so it's nipping at the Playboy Club's heel on the race to the bottom.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

TV censored by the "Church" Yes, I now know that even if my state falls into the ocean by being burnt up by brush fires and has to sell the state capital building due to bankruptcy that I will not be moving to a certain state.

I haven't seen Whitney yet. So I won't judge it. I liked some of the other dumb shows like 2 Poor girls.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Wow 1 week in and I have deleted 2 season passes already.

Prime suspect- found myself having to rewind too many times cuz I drifted off doing something else. May get better, but I am getting burnt out on cop shows.

Free Agents - free space on my DVR


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I now add Whitney. It simply was not funny and I disliked all the characters. A show about the drunk blond would be funnier.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I enjoyed Prime Suspect. I couldn't finish Person of Interest.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Whitney I will try.

UAN anf FA, I will watch if it is on.

New Girl and 2 Broke girls are a try to watch.

One I seen a bit on, with no mention here, is Happily Divorced, with Fran Drescher. Given that, I don't think it will last very long.

I haven't seen the new dramas to see about them.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Happily Divorced was renewed for a second season and will come back on in 2012.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

classicsat said:


> One I seen a bit on, with no mention here, is Happily Divorced, with Fran Drescher. Given that, I don't think it will last very long.


I have VERY low standards for sitcoms. If it's 30 minutes long and/or has a laugh track, I'm pretty much guaranteed to watch the entire pilot and at least strongly consider setting up a pass.

Happily Divorced made me want to claw my eyes out. I'll never get those 15 minutes of my life back.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Just view Unforgettable and it just forgettable. Just another reformatted tire cop drama that done over, and over, and over. Nothing likable about the cast, which is why it will be cancel within the next few weeks. Unless it receive good rating, but dont count on that. It my brother season pass, so that ensure the show will be cancel.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> I enjoyed Prime Suspect. I couldn't finish Person of Interest.


Maria Bello wearing a Fedora is enough reason for this show to get cancelled.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

DavidTigerFan said:


> what were the changes? I watched a few episodes and didn't get drawn in last year.


The first episode of Harry's Law made the show even closer to being a clone of Boston Legal than it even was before. At least so far this season much of what made "Harry's Law" unique is basically gone.

Not much of a spoiler, but....


Spoiler



Harry walks into her "shoe store law office" and there is a new elevator in there. She walks in and goes upstairs, and now she's sharing a large fancy law office with Tommy Jefferson (clone of Denny Crane). They barely even showed the shoe store part for a few seconds, including the secretary who was part of the show.


I'll still watch since I did like Boston Legal and this genre of law shows with quirky characters.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

laria said:


> I don't get the _Free Agents_ love.  The second episode was just as bad as the first one... the woman is not bad, but Hank Azaria is just trying too hard on every line he delivers.


I thought the first episode of Free Agents was better than the first episode of Up All Night. The second episode of Free Agents was not quite as good as the first episode of Free Agents and not as good as the second episode of Up All Night.

That being said, I think the comedies are much stronger across the board then the new dramas this year. I am having a hard time even watching any of the dramas. I admit that my favorite genre is comedies/sitcoms, but still I watch a lot of dramas and I can not even muster the strength to watch most of these. I watched Unforgettable last night and it is not engaging me at all. None of the other shows are enough to even make me watch them without feeling like I am taking icky cough syrup against my will. Revenge is one I might like based on recommendations, but I don't know... none of the pilots are pulling me in in terms of what is being promoted. Gifted Man looks like the worst idea for a show ever.

What is funny is I am not a scifi fan at all, yet I love Alphas and I doubt I will like any of the new dramas this year as much as I like that show.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Johncv said:


> Just view Unforgettable and it just forgettable. Just another reformatted tire cop drama that done over, and over, and over. Nothing likable about the cast, which is why it will be cancel within the next few weeks. Unless it receive good rating, but dont count on that. It my brother season pass, so that ensure the show will be cancel.


I like Dylan Walsh, but I also found the show totally uninteresting.

I find The Protector and Against the Wall to be better shows.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I did not end up watching the Protector but I am enjoying Against the Wall. It has the family relationship stuff of Blue Bloods and more police proceedural crime solving stuff. (It is very relationship orientated, I guess it is because it is on Lifetime.)


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Just view Person of Interest, what a disappointment, Persons Unknown did a better job making cameras scary.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Not that there was every any question, but New Girl is definitely not getting axed: Fox just upped it to a full season order (11 new eps, for a total of 24).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Not that there was every any question, but New Girl is definitely not getting axed: Fox just upped it to a full season order (11 new eps, for a total of 24).


BIH Fox!!!!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It has close to 10 million viewers, so that doesn't surprise me, but I wonder how bad the dropoff will be as people who watch two or three times finally get tired of her shtick. I can't see these numbers remaining that high. But ya' never know...

I dropped my SP after this week's eps.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

New Girl has actually built on its lead in from Glee in each of the first two weeks. That's pretty impressive for a new show. Seems people love Zooey.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

I hope everyone who voted for _Revenge_ is wrong.

I have watched the first two eps and I really like it.  I don't think the ads did it justice. And Madeleine Stowe is great. (And gorgeous, too -- whatever she is paying her plastic surgeon is not enough.)

_ETA:_ It looks like _Revenge_ is doing well and won't be canceled any time soon. It's beating SVU.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Seems people love Zooey.


She's indeed cute, but I find the humor of the show offputting.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> I hope everyone who voted for _Revenge_ is wrong.
> 
> I have watched the first two eps and I really like it.  I don't think the ads did it justice. And Madeleine Stowe is great. (And gorgeous, too -- whatever she is paying her plastic surgeon is not enough.)
> 
> _ETA:_ It looks like _Revenge_ is doing well and won't be canceled any time soon. It's beating SVU.


Based on premiere ratings, Revenge was the #1 new drama of the fall. It fell a little in its second episode, but still got a respectable 2.7 (adults 18-49). I don't think it's going anywhere.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I think Free Agents gets yanked first. It pulled a miserable 1.0 in the 18-49 demo, down 23% from the premiere.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I think Free Agents gets yanked first. It pulled a miserable 1.0 in the 18-49 demo, down 23% from the premiere.


I agree it's done miserable, and will probably be yanked very soon, but you can't really compare the ratings of its second and third episodes to its premiere. NBC knew that its timeslot would be brutal (up against The X Factor and Survivor), which is why they premiered it a week early and gave it a huge lead in (the finale of America's Got Talent). I'm sure NBC hoped it would fare better than it has, but they surely expected that it wouldn't do much in that Wednesday 8:30 slot following another new show.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> I hope everyone who voted for _Revenge_ is wrong.
> 
> I have watched the first two eps and I really like it.  I don't think the ads did it justice. And Madeleine Stowe is great. (And gorgeous, too -- whatever she is paying her plastic surgeon is not enough.)
> 
> _ETA:_ It looks like _Revenge_ is doing well and won't be canceled any time soon. It's beating SVU.


Excellent news.
Enjoying this show which is totally against the type of "guy" TV I usually watch. One of very few shows my wife and I can watch together.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

philw1776 said:


> Enjoying this show which is totally against the type of "guy" TV I usually watch. One of very few shows my wife and I can watch together.


It's soapy for sure, and clearly targeted to the female audience who watched _Desperate Housewives_ and _Grey's Anatomy_ (but younger) . . . but I think guys would like it a lot more than those shows because it's not a pure soap. It has more of a mysterious dark edge, not too far off from _Alias_ and _Veronica Mars_ (although not as good as those shows).

Unfortunately, Emily van Camp does not have the star quality (or acting chops imho) of either Jennifer Garner or Kristen Bell, but her sweet wholesome face works for the character.

The only two new shows I've watched so far are _Revenge_ and _Ringer_ and they have nearly the same basic premise: pretty blonde assumes a fake identity and infiltrates the world of the super-rich New Yorkers who work in high finance, desperately trying to keep them from finding out who she is, while living it up in the world of cocktail parties and charity events. _Revenge_ benefits from a higher budget and better writing. And Madeleine Stowe. _Ringer_ has SMG.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> The only two new shows I've watched so far are _Revenge_ and _Ringer_ and they have nearly the same basic premise: pretty blonde assumes a fake identity and infiltrates the world of the super-rich New Yorkers who work in high finance, desperately trying to keep them from finding out who she is, while living it up in the world of cocktail parties and charity events.


I'm pretty sure I saw this plotline in Gossip Girl as well.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Wow, looks like Charlie's Angels is starting to tank hard.
The second episode scored an embarrassing 1.5 in 18-49 last night.

Right now, I think it's a four way horse race between The Playboy Club, Prime Suspect, Free Agents, and Charlie's Angels.

(Harry's Law is looking to take a gallows walk as well but that show premiered last season.)


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I bet Pan Am takes a nose dive after it's second ep.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

NBC says it is not cancelling Playboy Club or Free Agents.

(And they must have utter crap in the wings.)

So, Charlie's Angels then?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> The first episode of Harry's Law made the show even closer to being a clone of Boston Legal than it even was before. At least so far this season much of what made "Harry's Law" unique is basically gone.
> 
> Not much of a spoiler, but....


What the... I hope they explain all of that.

I think I may have even given a not-great review of the show when I first watched the pilot, but it kind of grew on me as I watched the rest that I had recorded.. (Though Bates is probably the least interesting character to me.)


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I get the impression Greenblatt is holding out for someone else to cancel something before he cancels any of his front runners. I do like his position of giving shows more of a chance... I don't think any show should be canceled until it gets 6 episodes to see what it can do...

But he will not be able to hold out forever with the trajectory of some of these shows. I suspect if CBS cancels a show first then NBC will follow quickly with one or two cancellations.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

laria said:


> I don't get the _Free Agents_ love.  The second episode was just as bad as the first one... the woman is not bad, but Hank Azaria is just trying too hard on every line he delivers.


I like Hank and the woman playing his female co-worker. If it were just them and Tony Head, I would stick around. But I wish a giant sinkhole would open up and devour the rest of the guys in the office. And the client in the second episode was just horrible. I had to bail.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

murgatroyd said:


> I like Hank and the woman playing his female co-worker. If it were just them and Tony Head, I would stick around. But I wish a giant sinkhole would open up and devour the rest of the guys in the office. And the client in the second episode was just horrible. I had to bail.


I don't know what it is about Hank for me in this show but it's like every line he delivers is super forced... like he wants to say "huh?! HUH?! That was funny!" after every one. I can't even bring myself to watch the 3rd episode on the TiVo. I'm leaving it there to rot until I either read that the show got better or it got canceled.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

JYoung said:


> NBC says it is not cancelling Playboy Club or Free Agents.


The Playboy Club has been canceled.

I guess they changed their minds.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Magnolia88 said:


> The Playboy Club has been canceled.
> 
> I guess they changed their minds.


So we have a winner then?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Magnolia88 said:


> The Playboy Club has been canceled.
> 
> I guess they changed their minds.





Maui said:


> So we have a winner then?


Yes, it's official. Playboy Club cancelled.

Up All Night and Whitney have received full season orders.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Free Agents has worse ratings than Playboy Club. I expect an announcement any minute now.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

So I wonder what will replace Playboy club on Mondays at 10? Just so it's not Leno.

ETA: "NBC newsmag ROCK CENTER WITH BRIAN WILLIAMS starting October 31."


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

tiams said:


> So I wonder what will replace Playboy club on Mondays at 10? Just so it's not Leno.


Some Brian Williams news show. Disappointing as I was actually liking the show. Hopefully they won't cancel PanAm too.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Repeats of Prime Suspect for 3 weeks, then Rock Center with Brian Williams.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

And the winner is!!! The Playboy club!

At least, it's one of the first, if not the first....


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Well okay then. Guess I will delete those episodes.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

NJ_HB said:


> Playboy Club (NBC) or Pan AM (NBC)


We have a winner!!!

Called it at on 08-16-2011, 10:55 AM


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

disqualified due to too many shows included in answer


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> Free Agents has worse ratings than Playboy Club. I expect an announcement any minute now.


Possibly, but it is probably not near as expensive to produce so that might buy it some time.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Hmmmm...


I guess I won't bother watching the episode of Playboy Club that was recorded yesterday.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

jsmeeker said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> I guess I won't bother watching the episode of Playboy Club that was recorded yesterday.


Same here. The show really didn't have much of a chance from the beginning. It's such a bad time slot going against Hawaii 5-0, Castle, & Monday Night Football.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

But Maureen was a hot little bunny.. Maybe I should watch just to get my fix.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Actually I was kindof liking The Playboy Club.
ah well.
I was kindof wondering where they were going with the underground gay people...


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> The Playboy Club has been canceled.
> 
> I guess they changed their minds.


So you're saying that Bob Greenblatt is a liar?


I'm a little surprised at the early pickups for Whitney and Up All Night.
I expected Up All Night to stay longer because it's a Lorne Michaels production but my gut suspects that Whitney's ratings will fall off. I'll need to see the next episodes ratings of both shows to get a better idea.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

So will any Playboy Club episodes be burned off? I am not going to delete my episode I have recorded or remove the season pass yet as I have disk space and it will delete itself if needed and the SP won't bother me if they don't have any more episodes.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Dang, I was sort of warming up to The Playboy Club after last night's episode. 

Now we'll never find out what Maureen did or did not say to John Bianchi after she got in his car. I'd like it if they had a few episodes left that they might burn off. If anything the eye candy in that show is fantastic!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

aadam101 said:


> Free Agents has worse ratings than Playboy Club. I expect an announcement any minute now.


You and Hank Azaria.










-smak-


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> Hmmmm...
> 
> I guess I won't bother watching the episode of Playboy Club that was recorded yesterday.


I prolly will watch one or two of all of the eps that I have saved.

I actually knew the Chicago Playboy Club music director. Terrifically nice guy.

They're opening a Chicago club again.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

CatScratchFever said:


> disqualified due to too many shows included in answer


+1:up: First post in the thread he voted for Revenge.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

smak said:


> You and Hank Azaria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have known. It's my favorite new show of the season, which is usually a death sentence.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

There was a story this morning about Eddie Cibrian getting hurt on the set. They kept filming even after they were cancelled just in case they can find a new home.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I'm glad. I had been trying to get into it, but I've got conflicts at 9pm on Monday nights, this clears things up a bit.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

mwhip said:


> We have a winner!!!
> 
> Called it at on 08-16-2011, 10:55 AM





CatScratchFever said:


> disqualified due to too many shows included in answer


Well let's just see what show goes next


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not surprised by Playboy Club....only watched one episdoe. I've already killed season passes for Free Agents, Up All Night and a couple of other half hour comedies that weren't very funny. I haven't even starting watching Charlie's Angels.


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

So is this going to continue on as the "Cancelled" thread for all fall/winter cancellation notices or is there another thread I'm missing?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mercurial said:


> So is this going to continue on as the "Cancelled" thread for all fall/winter cancellation notices or is there another thread I'm missing?


TV By The Numbers is running a poll on the second cancelled show of the season.

(I voted for Charlie's Angels but I almost said Prime Suspect.)


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I suspect Charlie's Angels could be next, but there are a lot of shows with really poor ratings, and some where the ratings are dropping pretty fast (Ringer, for example, which I kind of like). Free Agents seems like another good choice.

I'll go with Charlie's Angels and play the odds.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> There was a story this morning about Eddie Cibrian getting hurt on the set. They kept filming even after they were cancelled just in case they can find a new home.


No, they keep filming because the episodes are already purchased from the studio. When a show gets picked up to series, they usually buy a block of episodes (typically 13 for a new show). Even if the show gets canceled, the episodes are already bought and paid for.

The network will usually try and make the best of a bad situation by continuing to air them in their normal time slot, moving it to a "death slot" like Friday or Saturday night, or saving them to be burnt off during a dead zone in the scheduling, like summer or the holiday season.

Sometimes, the network has some negotiating power with the studio and they can get the studio to issue a production halt when the show gets canceled... but not always.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> The network will usually try and make the best of a bad situation by continuing to air them in their normal time slot, moving it to a "death slot" like Friday or Saturday night, or saving them to be burnt off during a dead zone in the scheduling, like summer or the holiday season.


Though in recent years, I think networks don't burn off shows in the summer as much as they used to.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> The Playboy Club has been canceled.
> 
> I guess they changed their minds.


Whoa!

Playboy Club goes **** up before I saw an episode?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> No, they keep filming because the episodes are already purchased from the studio. When a show gets picked up to series, they usually buy a block of episodes (typically 13 for a new show). Even if the show gets canceled, the episodes are already bought and paid for.
> 
> The network will usually try and make the best of a bad situation by continuing to air them in their normal time slot, moving it to a "death slot" like Friday or Saturday night, or saving them to be burnt off during a dead zone in the scheduling, like summer or the holiday season.
> 
> Sometimes, the network has some negotiating power with the studio and they can get the studio to issue a production halt when the show gets canceled... but not always.


Yeah, but who knows what kind of deal they have with NBC? Actually there were news stories that stated that it was still filming in hopes of finding a new home (like this story.)

I think it would make a pretty good pay cable show if they're able to work a deal. Sex and violence are the cornerstones of the show and they could go much further on FX, etc. (and even further on Showtime or HBO.) With a little retooling it would be perfect. If anything, I suppose it could always find a home on the Playboy Channel!

I'm not in love with the show or anything, but I think I'd continue to watch it if it turned up somewhere else.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Free Agents is the second one to go.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Free Agents is the second one to go.


I'm shocked, shocked I say, that Bob Greenblatt lied and said he wasn't cancelling Free Agents or The Playboy Club.

I actually liked last night's episode of Free Agents better than last night's episode of Up All Night.

Oh well...

Good cast, poor writing.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone know what will replace free agents?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

tiams said:


> Anyone know what will replace free agents?


Linked article says repeats of Whitney.


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

JYoung said:


> .
> 
> (I voted for Charlie's Angels but I almost said Prime Suspect.)




Well, really, I was just hoping for one thread to subscribe to that would catch news of any new cancellations so I can trim my SP list and delete out the recorded shows if they can a series before we get around to starting it...


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Free Agents is the second one to go.


Bummer. I had high hopes for that. We hadn't gotten around to watching any of the recorded episodes lists. I wonder if I should have picked up the British version from BBCA instead.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Well, I am bummed, I liked Free Agents.

The two leads I really liked. most of the supportiung cast? Not so much. Accept Anthony Head who was never given much to do.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Free Agents is the second one to go.


Of course, since I finally just watched the pilot today and enjoyed it.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

So, I posted a response early on that any new show on NBC could be cancelled and probably would be before any of the others.

First went NBC's the Playboy Club (and I was happy it went thud, personally), and now it's FREE AGENTS (also NBC) coming in at a close second.....

I'm kind of hoping NBC can go for the trifecta, but Charlies Angels looks to be a heavy favorite for number three....

Handicapping, anyone????


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Free Agents is the second one to go.


That was the third on my list. I guess I was wrong, yet again. I still think Charlie's Angels is going to go pretty soon.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Starting to get worried about Happy Endings. Last nights episode(#2) was great but it's not holding onto enough of the Modern Family audience. Only 53% of total viewers stuck around.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Ringer lost about 25% of its total viewers this week. It's on the WB though, so they might not expect the ratings to be very good. Still, it looks pretty shakey.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> I'm shocked, shocked I say, that Bob Greenblatt lied and said he wasn't cancelling Free Agents or The Playboy Club.


He was just trying to make the other networks think he was going to hol out, so they'd cave an be the first to cancel something. But he was bluffing and when nobody else had a show to cancel, he couldn't wait around any longer.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> Ringer lost about 25% of its total viewers this week. It's on the WB though, so they might not expect the ratings to be very good. Still, it looks pretty shakey.


The CW and yeah, they don't have the same standards as the other networks so it's hard to say there.

I'm going to guess Charlie's Angels (unless it gets boffo ratings tonight) or Prime Suspect (which I like but would make NBC three for three) for the next one.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Third show to get the axe: H8rs


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I would hope I'd have no idea which show should be the next to be cancelled because hopefully I'm not watching it and know nothing about it to realize how bad it is! 

_Free Agents_ I watched but didn't really care for. Never wanted to see _Playboy Club_ or _Charlie's Angels_, for that matter.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

They're dropping like flies this season.

Are any of the *sophomore* series even doing particularly well? Or is it really only the longer established series showing any appreciable ratings?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> They're dropping like flies this season.
> 
> Are any of the *sophomore* series even doing particularly well? Or is it really only the longer established series showing any appreciable ratings?


Harry's Law is pretty much headed for the chopping block and Body of Proof may be headed that way as well.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Third show to get the axe: H8rs


http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/10/06/h8r-canceled-by-cw/106454/


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

JYoung said:


> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/10/06/h8r-canceled-by-cw/106454/


I'm just not that surprised. I watched last night only because The Miz was going to be on. Even for a reality show it just seemed so faked and scripted. At the end of the show they showed clip for the rest the season I think could have skipped that part.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

laria on 9/15 said:


> The season is still young, but after watching the pilot for _Free Agents_, I'm going with... _Free Agents_.


Darn it, I was so close!


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Harry's Law is pretty much headed for the chopping block and Body of Proof may be headed that way as well.


That's a shame. I really like Harry's Law but I haven't watched any of the new eps. Still burning off eps of a few late summer shows built up on the DVRs.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnDecker1 said:


> My leading candidates are "Grimm" (NBC) and "Charlie's Angels" (ABC). Grimm is an expensive genre show that NBC banished to the Friday Night Death Slot,


But Grimm doesn't premiere for a couple more weeks. By then, NBC might have some pretty big holes in its schedule that need to be filled.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

H8R may be the first broadcast network show in the TWoP era to be canceled before it ever had a discussion thread. :up:


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Who had How to Be A Gentleman next?

While technically not cancelled, it's certain not to be renewed (Hi Rob!) after the initial order has run out with this exile move.

It wasn't on my radar because it pulled a 2.5 in 18-49 last night but then I realized that CBS feels it's losing too much of The Big Bang Theory's audience (which scored a 4.5 last night).

(And on another note, I hadn't realized that CBS was running original programming on Saturday night to begin with.)

Charlie's Angels slid lower with an anemic 1.2 and Prime Suspect scored 1.5 last night.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mercurial said:


> That's a shame. I really like Harry's Law but I haven't watched any of the new eps. Still burning off eps of a few late summer shows built up on the DVRs.


Harry's Law got "retooled" this year and I agree with the person that said that they felt it wasn't for the better.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Harry's Law got "retooled" this year and I agree with the person that said that they felt it wasn't for the better.


We really liked it last season. Not so much this season.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

HATE Harry's Law this year, don't care if it gets cancelled...

Speaking of Cancelled, "How to be a Gentleman" Just got the axe.

Wow and it averagd 8 million an episode. BBT gets 14 million

Will burn off the remaining 7 episodes on Saturdays
(Rules of Engagement will move to Thursdays now in HTBAG old slot.)


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> Ringer lost about 25% of its total viewers this week. It's on the WB though, so they might not expect the ratings to be very good. Still, it looks pretty shakey.


I like the Ringer so far... Hope it lasts a little longer...


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Harry's Law got "retooled" this year and I agree with the person that said that they felt it wasn't for the better.


I wonder if we somehow missed an ep or two (we had some issues with that DVR lossing sat connection). Can someone give me a hint how it got re-tooled?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

mercurial said:


> I wonder if we somehow missed an ep or two (we had some issues with that DVR lossing sat connection). Can someone give me a hint how it got re-tooled?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8720619#post8720619


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> [/QUOTE]
> [spoiler]
> I saw that but ...actice? No explanation after that?
> [/spoiler]


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mercurial said:


> I wonder if we somehow missed an ep or two (we had some issues with that DVR lossing sat connection). Can someone give me a hint how it got re-tooled?


Also:



Spoiler



There isn't any of the street level gang criminals being helped out. It's all regular legal show stuff now. Harry doesn't seem to be a small-time lawyer anymore.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mercurial said:


> I wonder if we somehow missed an ep or two (we had some issues with that DVR lossing sat connection). Can someone give me a hint how it got re-tooled?


And to add,


Spoiler



Brittany Snow (Jenna) had two "blink and you'll miss them" appearances and is now gone. Aml Ameen (Malcolm) is totally gone with a throw away line about how he needed to spend more time in school.

Nathan Corddry appears to be getting shoved into the background as well.

The show was essentially revamped to be another The Practice/Boston Legal procedural and seems to have lost most of it's charm.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I hope Prime Suspect doesn't get canned. I know there are tons of police procedural shows out there, but this is the only one I am watching now and the first I have watched in some time. I'm liking the show.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

How to be a Gentleman was downright awful. They should have a plot about it on Entourage.


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

JYoung said:


> And to add,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ugh.... We really liked those characters. I have a feeling we'll be dumping it a few episodes in if it doesn't grab us with the changes.


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

markz said:


> We really liked it last season. Not so much this season.


Guess I'm one of the few who likes Harry's Law better this year. The revolving urban/gang plots from last season were getting annoying.

Any word on Pan Am (the show, not the airline...lest any of you wise asses remind me that they are still out of business! )?

I saw the pilot (and liked it) and have the other 2 in the hopper; don't want to waste my time if it's on the block, however.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Pan Am has been dropping by large chunks each week. It's down to a 1.9 rating. I think the next week or two will be very telling regarding its staying power.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

The CW has picked up Ringer, Hart of Dixie, and Secret Circle for full-season orders. Not surprising, really, as all have established TV street cred involved (the leads in the first two, and the exec producer of the third).


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Pan Am has been dropping by large chunks each week. It's down to a 1.9 rating. I think the next week or two will be very telling regarding its staying power.


If they pull it before sweeps I don't hold out much hope for it coming back after that.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Revenge and Suburgatory have received full season orders.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> Revenge and Suburgatory have received full season orders.


http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...-endings-gets-additional-script-order/107230/


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Production on Charlie's Angels has stopped.
http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/10/14/abc-charlies-angels/

Already filmed episodes will be aired in the current time slot. I guess it could theoretically come back from the dead if ratings go up. I have no idea how many episodes are left to air.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Count me in on those not happy with the changes in Harry's Law this year. I'm still watching, but I enjoyed last season much more. Don't even have the desire to start a thread for it cause all I'd do is complain, and that's easy enough to do here.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

lew said:


> Production on Charlie's Angels has stopped.
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/10/14/abc-charlies-angels/
> 
> Already filmed episodes will be aired in the current time slot. I guess it could theoretically come back from the dead if ratings go up. I have no idea how many episodes are left to air.


And it's canceled

http://www.accesshollywood.com/abc-cancels-charlies-angels_article_55179


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

ellinj said:


> How to be a Gentleman was downright awful. They should have a plot about it on Entourage.


That's my pick for next cancelled show. It didn't even air on 10/13, instead there was a Big Bang Theory repeat.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> That's my pick for next cancelled show. It didn't even air on 10/13, instead there was a Big Bang Theory repeat.


It was already canceled a week or so ago.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Not a new show, but TNT cancelled Memphis Beat. Sad to see it go, I liked it.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

mercurial said:


> Ugh.... We really liked those characters. I have a feeling we'll be dumping it a few episodes in if it doesn't grab us with the changes.


I never watch lawyer type shows. I liked Harry's Law because it was not like the others. Now, it is indistinguishable from them.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

So...to recap...

Cancelled this season are:

The Playboy Club
Free Agents
Charlie's Angels
How to be a Gentleman
Memphis Beat
H8er

Did I miss anything?


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

eddyj said:


> I never watch lawyer type shows. I liked Harry's Law because it was not like the others. Now, it is indistinguishable from them.


Harry's Law is reinvented Boston Legal et al. I preferred having her in her poor neighborhood to the new, fast, rich office with all the characters under the same roof.

But I do like the educational political monologues!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

megory said:


> Harry's Law is reinvented Boston Legal et al. I preferred having her in her poor neighborhood to the new, fast, rich office with all the characters under the same roof.
> 
> But I do like the educational political monologues!


Exactly. They had made an effort to be non-traditional, in the first season, then threw it all away. What a waste.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Tracy said:


> So...to recap...
> 
> Cancelled this season are:
> 
> ...


Just the order of the cancellations. If you're keeping score, like I am, the order of cancellations is, I think:

Playboy Club
Free Agents
H8ers
How to be a Gentleman
Charlies Angels
Memphis Beat (but this is not a new show)

My personal favorites for cancellation (yes, I was happy to hear they were cancelled) were the Playboy Club (offensive and bad) and Charlies Angels (wow, that was really bad - that show had NOTHING going on).....

The question is, who's next???? My vote? Last Man Standing....


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I hope they make a decision one way or the other on Prime Suspect soon. I have a few episodes saved but my time could be better spent watching other shows rather than one that is going to get canceled.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I hope they make a decision one way or the other on Prime Suspect soon. I have a few episodes saved but my time could be better spent watching other shows rather than one that is going to get canceled.


You can watch them whether it is cancelled or not because there isn't some overarching storyline that will be left unresolved. They are all self-contained. No ongoing mystery or anything like that. 
Kind of a self-fulfillng prophecy if everybody thought like you.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

tiams said:


> You can watch them whether it is cancelled or not because there isn't some overarching storyline that will be left unresolved. They are all self-contained. No ongoing mystery or anything like that.
> Kind of a self-fulfillng prophecy if everybody thought like you.


I don't like to get into shows that aren't going to stick around. Based on teh ratings Prime Suspect is getting, it may not be long for this world. Given the backlog of shows (seasons worth, not just episodes) that I have yet to watch, if they cancel PS now, I'll just delete the saved episodes. If they pick up a full season, I'll keep it and watch it later when I have time. I'd just like to know whether I should keep recording it or if I can make some room by getting rid of them.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Exactly. They had made an effort to be non-traditional, in the first season, then threw it all away. What a waste.


The funny thing was that the last episode felt more like the first season.

Of course, I don't expect that to last


Spoiler



especially since this was Jenna's big goodbye.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

mm2margaret said:


> The question is, who's next???? My vote? Last Man Standing....


Last Man Standing scored a respectable 3.6 for it's premier episode so it's safe for now.

Prime Suspect would be more likely.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I hope Prime Suspect doesn't get canned. I know there are tons of police procedural shows out there, but this is the only one I am watching now and the first I have watched in some time. I'm liking the show.


We watched the last two episodes yesterday. Starting to like it. So I am sure it will be canceled.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

JYoung said:


> The funny thing was that the last episode felt more like the first season.
> 
> Of course, I don't expect that to last
> 
> ...


Yeah, here they are, complaining about the changes, and I am screaming at the TV, YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES UNHAPPY WITH THE CHANGES!!!


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Yeah, here they are, complaining about the changes, and I am screaming at the TV, YOU ARE NOT THE ONLY ONES UNHAPPY WITH THE CHANGES!!!


I didn't scream it but I did say the same thing to the TV.

I don't know if this was Kelley railing against the network or him saying "We changed the show, deal with it."


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I've got too many SPs to keep up with. Harry's Law may have just nominated themselves for deletion.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

mm2margaret said:


> My personal favorites for cancellation (yes, I was happy to hear they were cancelled) were the Playboy Club (offensive and bad)


I understand the bad, but what was offensive about the Playboy Club? Did you watch it?


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

CatScratchFever said:


> I understand the bad, but what was offensive about the Playboy Club? Did you watch it?


I watched it. BOH-ring. Offensively boring.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

How to Be a Gentleman now pulled from the schedule completely.

Did anyone expect it to do well on Saturday night?


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

JYoung said:


> .
> 
> Did anyone expect it to do well on Saturday night?




Did anyone expect it to do well, period?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

That is pretty bad to not even try to burn them off. I am not upset at all by the decision though.


----------



## CatScratchFever (Apr 14, 2011)

megory said:


> I watched it. BOH-ring. Offensively boring.


right, that's what we were talking about


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Poor Drama. I guess his baby bro didn't have enough pull to get his show on the air this time. Oh wait...I confused my realities.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Poor Drama. I guess his baby bro didn't have enough pull to get his show on the air this time. Oh wait...I confused my realities.


At least he's still got "Johnny's Bananas" to fall back on.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

JYoung said:


> How to Be a Gentleman now pulled from the schedule completely.
> 
> Did anyone expect it to do well on Saturday night?


SyFy bug eye movie of the week does well on Saturday.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Johncv said:


> SyFy bug eye movie of the week does well on Saturday.


It's all relative. It does well for basic cable, but those numbers would be abysmal on a broadcast network.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bummer, I thought Gentleman was funny.. I still have I think 3 Whitney episodes I haven't watched, and only 1 Gentleman episode.. i.e. I'm letting Whitney pile up.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

mattack said:


> Bummer, I thought Gentleman was funny.. I still have I think 3 Whitney episodes I haven't watched, and only 1 Gentleman episode.. i.e. I'm letting Whitney pile up.


So, you're saying you've watched one episode of each?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

No, heh, 2 eps of Gentleman.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> It's all relative. It does well for basic cable, but those numbers would be abysmal on a broadcast network.


Yeah but some of the biggest hit shows of the first several decades of TV were on Saturday night. I am not of the belief that something happened in the 80s were people all stopped watching tv on Saturday nights. The networks have created their own self-fulfilling prophecy over time so they make it impossible to capture any kind of real audience on Saturday.

The bigger problem is the networks keep making decisions based on the past and not the future so they cancel and adjust things based on the past and not the future. Since they are doing a consistently poor job their audiences get smaller by the week, week after week, year after year.

The networks suck at getting an audience on ANY night of the week, so their problem is not Saturday night.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

marksman said:


> Yeah but some of the biggest hit shows of the first several decades of TV were on Saturday night. I am not of the belief that something happened in the 80s were people all stopped watching tv on Saturday nights. The networks have created their own self-fulfilling prophecy over time so they make it impossible to capture any kind of real audience on Saturday.
> 
> The bigger problem is the networks keep making decisions based on the past and not the future so they cancel and adjust things based on the past and not the future. Since they are doing a consistently poor job their audiences get smaller by the week, week after week, year after year.
> 
> The networks suck at getting an audience on ANY night of the week, so their problem is not Saturday night.


My post had nothing to do with the relatively low number of viewers on Saturday. It had to do with the fact that what constitutes a "hit" on basic cable would be a ratings disaster on a broadcast network, and thus, ratings are relative.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

marksman said:


> Yeah but some of the biggest hit shows of the first several decades of TV were on Saturday night. I am not of the belief that something happened in the 80s were people all stopped watching tv on Saturday nights. The networks have created their own self-fulfilling prophecy over time so they make it impossible to capture any kind of real audience on Saturday.
> 
> The bigger problem is the networks keep making decisions based on the past and not the future so they cancel and adjust things based on the past and not the future. Since they are doing a consistently poor job their audiences get smaller by the week, week after week, year after year.
> 
> The networks suck at getting an audience on ANY night of the week, so their problem is not Saturday night.


The real problem is that the networks are place at a disadvantage next to the cable networks because of the stupid community standard rule that the OTA networks have to adhere to. If NBC could have done the Playboy Club with the same quality and colorful language and naked bodies of Boardwalk Empire then Playboy Club may have work. The day going to come when ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX move all shows over to a cable only feed and just feed the OTA stations talk, news or reality shows or drop the OTA stations. TiVo removing the OTA connection on the Elite shows that TiVo think things are moving in this directions.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

marksman said:


> Yeah but some of the biggest hit shows of the first several decades of TV were on Saturday night. I am not of the belief that something happened in the 80s were people all stopped watching tv on Saturday nights.


I think something did happen in the 1980s - VCRs. Saturday just happened to be the day when families had the time to watch movies.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Saturday is "movie night". What changed is the availability of the VCR, followed by DVD then BluRay. The number of movie channels available on cable and satellite.

Cable started as "community antenna". By the 80s people were buying cable, and satellite, not just for reception but also for programming.

We forget that in the 80s networks had movies one or more nights a week. Sometimes Hollywood films and sometimes made for TV movies. We remember the good shows in every era. We don't remember the filler shows.

edited to add--Thursday night is now the big night for ads. Weekend sales. Weekend movies. Networks air their most popular shows on Thursday. Didn't networks used to avoid programming against other networks hits, even if it meat putting a good show on Saturday?



marksman said:


> Yeah but some of the biggest hit shows of the first several decades of TV were on Saturday night. I am not of the belief that something happened in the 80s were people all stopped watching tv on Saturday nights. The networks have created their own self-fulfilling prophecy over time so they make it impossible to capture any kind of real audience on Saturday.
> 
> The bigger problem is the networks keep making decisions based on the past and not the future so they cancel and adjust things based on the past and not the future. Since they are doing a consistently poor job their audiences get smaller by the week, week after week, year after year.
> 
> The networks suck at getting an audience on ANY night of the week, so their problem is not Saturday night.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

CatScratchFever said:


> I understand the bad, but what was offensive about the Playboy Club? Did you watch it?


Yes, I watched it. Too much titilation for my tastes, but it was, as noted by someone else, poorly written, not well directed or acted.....I mean,what's left to be bad, really? Doesn't just about cover everything?


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

JYoung said:


> Last Man Standing scored a respectable 3.6 for it's premier episode so it's safe for now.
> 
> Prime Suspect would be more likely.


That would suck. I like Prime Suspect. The exchanges between the actors playing the cops, they're priceless, and often, very funny.

And Maria Bello is doing really good work.

I guess LMS, will, unfortunately, be "standing" for a while.....have you watched it? It's not funny, at all.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Prime Suspect is really good. Overall best new drama of the season IMO.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

madscientist said:


> Prime Suspect is really good. Overall best new drama of the season IMO.


Don't get too attached. It's not long for this world.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't get too attached. It's not long for this world.


NBC would be hard pressed to cancel Prime Suspect, not because of ratings, but because they have so many holes in their schedule already. What are they going to do, rent out the space for CBS to show reruns?

I'm actually enjoying it quite a lot more than I thought I would. I'll be a little sorry to see it go, when it goes.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> NBC would be hard pressed to cancel Prime Suspect, not because of ratings, but because they have so many holes in their schedule already. What are they going to do, rent out the space for CBS to show reruns?


That's exactly what TVbythenumbers.com says:



> In the case of Prime Suspect, which is certain to be canceled, my guess is that the logistics of the broadcast season will require more "patience". With The Playboy Club hole already plugged by NBC's only ready replacement (Rock Center), and a repeat of any other NBC drama potentially likely to do even worse than a Prime Suspect original, my guess is that Prime Suspect may well last on the schedule through mid-season before "patience" runs out.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> NBC would be hard pressed to cancel Prime Suspect, not because of ratings, but because they have so many holes in their schedule already. What are they going to do, rent out the space for CBS to show reruns?


What?
Fear Factor is coming back.
They can use it to fill all the holes.

I like Prime Suspect a lot too.
But the ratings aren't there to justify pick up.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> NBC would be hard pressed to cancel Prime Suspect, not because of ratings, but because they have so many holes in their schedule already. What are they going to do, rent out the space for CBS to show reruns?
> 
> I'm actually enjoying it quite a lot more than I thought I would. I'll be a little sorry to see it go, when it goes.


Do the actors get paid anything additional for the number of episodes that actually air or are they paid strictly for what is filmed? Just wondering if the PM cast is making out better than say the cast of PBC just because of the situation NBC finds themselves in.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Do the actors get paid anything additional for the number of episodes that actually air or are they paid strictly for what is filmed? Just wondering if the PM cast is making out better than say the cast of PBC just because of the situation NBC finds themselves in.


I believe the typical contracts between the networks and the production studio pay for a certain number of episodes, regardless of whether those episodes ever air. It then stands to reason that the contracts between the production studio and the actors would also include pay for all episodes filmed, regardless of whether the episode airs.

When a network cancels a show before all episodes have aired, it's not doing so to avoid paying the license fee for that show. That is a sunk cost that has already been accounted for. The network is simply making a determination that it can make more ad revenue by airing something else in that timeslot. This is why you'll often see the episodes of canceled shows get burned off late at night or in the summer. The network can't make more in ad revenue during those timeslots, so they may as well air something that's already paid for.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't get too attached. It's not long for this world.


If Prime Suspect were on CBS, it would be a hit! If it were on ABC, it would have a chance, maybe on Fox too. But it's on NBC, and that's the kiss of death....


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> NBC would be hard pressed to cancel Prime Suspect, not because of ratings, but because they have so many holes in their schedule already. What are they going to do, rent out the space for CBS to show reruns?
> 
> I'm actually enjoying it quite a lot more than I thought I would. I'll be a little sorry to see it go, when it goes.


Sort of happening now. NBC owns the USA network. NCIS is one of the more popular shows airing on USA. NCIS-LA just starting airing. I'm not sure if CBS owns the productions of those shows but it's still interesting that re-runs of shows which aired on CBS are popular on a NBC owned cable network.

I've heard one of the reasons NCIS continues to have good, actually increasing ratings, is the number of new (and potential) new viewers who are first exposed to the show on USA.


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't get too attached. It's not long for this world.


+1

The actors may be decent, but the dialog is indecipherable. My wife likes the show, but I never would've watched the second episode myself. Background noise is way to loud, and the ridiculous NY accents are so overdone that I can't follow the dialog. I had to turn on Closed Captioning for the last episode. Get a new sound man and they MIGHT salvage the show.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

madscientist said:


> Prime Suspect is really good. Overall best new drama of the season IMO.





DevdogAZ said:


> Don't get too attached. It's not long for this world.


In the ratings, it's doing a lot better then Chuck. At this rate, I expect Chuck to be gone first.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> In the ratings, it's doing a lot better then Chuck. At this rate, I expect Chuck to be gone first.


Chuck is irrelevant to this discussion.

This is the final season for Chuck and once the 13 episodes for this season are done, that's it for Chuck.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Church AV Guy said:


> In the ratings, it's doing a lot better then Chuck. At this rate, I expect Chuck to be gone first.


I wouldn't exactly say 'a lot' better. PS drew a 1.2, Chuck a 0.9. Plus Chuck is on Friday.

The only reason PS is still on is because NBC likely doesn't have anything else ready to fill that spot.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Chuck is irrelevant to this discussion.
> 
> This is the final season for Chuck and once the 13 episodes for this season are done, that's it for Chuck.


You are correct. I didn't make myself clear. I was merely speculating that NBC would surely have to cancel an old show (Chuck) before the freshman show PS.

As JYoung said, I expect the thirteen episodes to play out for Chuck and it'll be gone. As far as Prime Suspect, I doubt it is long for this world, but it will last as long as there are completed episodes to show, or until NBC has something to replace it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> You are correct. I didn't make myself clear. I was merely speculating that NBC would surely have to cancel an old show (Chuck) before the freshman show PS.
> 
> As JYoung said, I expect the thirteen episodes to play out for Chuck and it'll be gone. As far as Prime Suspect, I doubt it is long for this world, but it will last as long as there are completed episodes to show, or until NBC has something to replace it.


You're not factoring the timeslot into your analysis. Thursday night is prime real estate for all networks, but especially NBC, since The Office is its highest rated show (other than Sunday Night Football). So the fact that PS is pulling a 1.2 on Thursday with a Office/Whitney lead in that's much larger should be far more troubling for NBC than Chuck pulling a 0.9 on Friday. The networks don't expect much from their Friday night shows.


----------



## mercurial (Oct 17, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> As JYoung said, I expect the thirteen episodes to play out for Chuck and it'll be gone.


Why would you _expect_ anything else? It was announced that this was the last season previously!


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

Church AV Guy said:


> As far as Prime Suspect, I doubt it is long for this world, but it will last as long as there are completed episodes to show, or until NBC has something to replace it.


That's a wrap for Prime Suspect. It sounds like it is done after 13 episodes, but the official cancellation has not been announced yet. It's being replaced in the midseason with _The Firm_.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Bummer...

Why is it that most new shows I watch don't last?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Church AV Guy said:


> In the ratings, it's doing a lot better then Chuck. At this rate, I expect Chuck to be gone first.


Chuck's not going anywhere... at least, not before it ends. They've already scheduled the series finale.


----------



## JulianSF (Nov 12, 2011)

Charlie's Angels lasted as long as a fart does in the wind.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Interesting quote from Paul Lee, ABC Entertainment Group President, regarding Pan Am.



> Period drama Pan Am is also struggling, and Lee hopes that some tweaks, such as putting the focus back on the four central flight attendant characters, will give it a bit more direction. "I think there's a huge amount of goodwill toward that show," Lee says.


http://www.tvguide.com/News/Fall-TV-Analysis-1039762.aspx


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Magnolia88 said:


> That's a wrap for Prime Suspect. It sounds like it is done after 13 episodes, but the official cancellation has not been announced yet. It's being replaced in the midseason with _The Firm_.


Not a bit surprised, not even disappointed as it was so very expected, but sad none the less. The wife and I really enjoyed it. Sigh...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

EW says Man Up is "Pulled"


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> EW says Man Up is "Pulled"


That doesn't surprise me at all. I basically thought it was just short of unwatchable.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Next up, "Work It".

http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2012/01/16/abc-pulls-work-it-two-episodes-in/?hpt=hp_bn4


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

DougF said:


> Next up, "Work It".
> 
> http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2012/01/16/abc-pulls-work-it-two-episodes-in/?hpt=hp_bn4


Thank goodness. I don't like Cougar Town either but I completely understand the creator of that show being pissed his show was shelved for this crap.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

You really have to wonder how shows like that make it on the air. And then, after they invested whatever they invested, and then previewed to to critics who hated it, why not just pull it before it even makes it to the air? I guess they sold enough advertising to justify it.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I think part of it has to do with the president of ABC being British, and cross-dressing comedies being much more mainstream in Great Britain.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I think part of it has to do with the president of ABC being British, and cross-dressing comedies being much more mainstream in Great Britain.


You really think that? You don't think that he should know better? Well, the show did make it on the air, so maybe not!! I just wonder how far along in the process of getting this show on the air that a network could cut bait on a show like this that was DOA. Was there ANYONE who thought this show was going to be a success outside of the ABC brain trust? I wonder what research they did that made them think so? To pull a show after 2 weeks seems to me that it was really too late to pull out at the point of showing the pilot. And by that time, they probably had no faith in the show


----------

